# Hottest women!!!



## Celebthôl (Dec 27, 2002)

Fine there is a poll for Cutest man, now there is one for Hottest women!

so who is the Hottest woman?


----------



## Athelas (Dec 27, 2002)

*Rosie Cotten, she's a hott'n*

Rose and Samwise in a room at Bree, 
K-I-S-S-I-N-G.

But what I want to know is....








...does she shave her feet for him?


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 27, 2002)

Arwen!, Hands down Arwen!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 27, 2002)

id say miranda when shes in that white dress at meduseld (sp), but Liv all the time, its really close so im not going to vote!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 27, 2002)

C-mon, u have to vote Liv!


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 27, 2002)

*THE HOTTEST MAN*

THE HOTTEST MAN IS DEFINENTLY ARAGORN!!!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 27, 2002)

firstly! that pic, "huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu"!!!

secondly! this is a thread for hottest women not man this is for blokes to post which women in TLOTR they likes most!!!

thirdly! dont post pics like that coz its not fair to the other woman!!! 

Thôl


----------



## TheFool (Dec 27, 2002)

I can't stand the bags under Arwen's eyes!! Get some beauty sleep, Liv!

Galadriel - hardly appears

Miranda Otto - oh my. I would have slapped that Wormtongue if he so much as looked at her! SHE's MiNe!!


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 27, 2002)

over my dead body!!!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, u guys can have her, and I'll take Liv! I know it's a great Pic!!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

Well I saw Elgee's photo so I want to shout:"Elgee is the hottest!!!!!!!",but he is not in the poll .
But from those who are in the poll I like most Galadriel.I can't say she is the hottest,but she is really very beautiful and also I like Cate Blanchette as an actress.That is why I vote for Cate.
Elgee would you forgive me?...


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 27, 2002)

I thougth Elgee was a girl, u said she was a guy, but Liv is still the best!


----------



## TheFool (Dec 27, 2002)

looks like I am fighting a duel with Celeb


----------



## morello13 (Dec 28, 2002)

id say the poll was put in the order of hottest to less hot
miranda otto is pretty hot and so is liv its like galadriel and arwen
morning and evening


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Dec 28, 2002)

I couldn't say who I would chose because they are also so different. Each is beautiful in a different way. If I were to get a short look at them each in a portrait photograph for the first time, I would probably say Eowyn. But then sometimes I find her lovely in pics and sometimes I don't. It varies. I think I will wait to see the Return of the King before I vote. They all have their moments in my opinion.

- Ariana


----------



## Éomond (Dec 28, 2002)

Gosh, this is a hard one, I really like Éowyn/Miranda more as a "person" But after seeing FREEDOM's pic I'll go with Arwen/Liv!


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 28, 2002)

*Okay, I'm commenting on all sorts of people...*

Okay... Galadriel is the most beautiful, even if I put aside the fact that she is beautiful in part because she is a great and wise Elda (and sister of Finrod Felagund ).
First of all her face is good from all angles in all light, I like her nose a lot, I would say her only flaw (and a small one at that) is that she a tad bit more lanky than I like. Most exotic looking of the three. Her smile is dazzling. All three of these women have beautfiul clothes.

Arwen is not good is all pictures, but from the front she is usualy very pretty though her profile is too flat, her nose blends at too big of an angle into her forhead and the area above the mouth. from a three quaters view she doesn't look that good. All in all she is a little too plain looking for my liking, that is her facial features look good together but there is really nothing special or too unique about her face. Her body - her hips are too narrow in proportion with the width of her shoulders, though this seems to be what a lot of men like. Not enough curves.

Eowyn, pretty face from most angles, though not so good in all light. She's very cute but a tad bit plain. Body great.

So... I pick Galadriel for most beautiful.


While I'm nit-picking here's the guys that some girls can not stop talking about. 

Aragorn - no complaints, tall, dark long hair (my personal favorite kind), great face, carries himself very well. Clothes... looking good.

Frodo -  He has a nice face for a kid (I know Frodo is older than me but the guy playing him looks like a kid), face is very expressive too.

Legolas... Face - awesome, hair.. well at least it's long! Body - upper body great, though legs could be a little longer. Facial expressions, good. Smile - WOW!! His clothes - WOW.

Elrond - I know no one mentions him looking good but I am giving my opinion anyways. Hair - BEAUTIFUL, PERFECT!!!!!The best in the movie so far. Face - has a lot of charactor. Body... hard to tell but I don't think its that important. Clothes - again PERFECT! Body language, and the way he carries himself - stunning.

ah what the heck... here's Haldir's:
Most beautiful male face in the movie, body language and movement are great, smile is dazzling as Galadriel's. Clothes - as good as Elrond's.

Hottest - Elrond. Most gorgeous - Haldir.

I know some might be thinking "Elrond? You're kidding? Right?"... Well I am not. I don't think he looks especially good outside of the perfect hair and great clothes... he is just hot that's all. Though if he seemed more Elvish like Legolas or Haldir, I would not think he were hot, as I don't think of the elvish ones as hot.

Except Feanor and Glorfindel...


----------



## Éomond (Dec 28, 2002)

Wow Nom, you know your movie characters looks 

For Miranda Otto, I thought she looked very good in all her shots except for one or two, but when she's not in costume as Éowyn she is really beautiful and cute and hott. Wow!

Éowyn, because of her great character: how she loves and cares unconditionaly, kind, friendly (except to Grima) and she is very strong mentally, she can hold it together even if she cries. I also like how she can fight. Which I think she is the best fighter of the 3. I mean, you think someone strong should kill the Witch-King like Aragorn or Gimli or Lego. but it was Éowyn!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Dec 28, 2002)

I would have to say Liv. I don't like her person in real life but she is VERY beautiful. I don't really like her as playing Arwen. I liked Eowyn's character better. (She should have slaped Wormtongue hard) I think Liv and Miranda should have switched parts. That's my opinion.


----------



## Asha'man (Dec 28, 2002)

Miranda Otto, all the way. Maybe it's because I have a marked preference for blondes, and Cate Blanchett is ugly, but Miranda was a *major* reason I like the film as much as I did. 

Ash


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 28, 2002)

I'd hate to get involved in a discussion as shallow as discussing the looks of women  but I'm forced to vote for Liv Tyler.

I know what none of them are like as people, I've been told Liv is none too bright, though. But for sheer looks, I'd vote for her.

Anyway, such shallow discussions are below me, because as we all know, there is far more to a woman than looks alone. But looking good helps, admittedly


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *
> Anyway, such shallow discussions are below me, because as we all know, there is far more to a woman than looks alone. But looking good helps, admittedly  *


I guess that is why so many wealthy men have wives that aren't beautiful, huh? 

I can never resist a bitter laughter when a man says that looks aren't the most important thing, though it might be true of some it seems untrue of most.
Good thing I like geeks...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2002)

Eowyn. My favorite from the book carries over to the movie.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *I can never resist a bitter laughter when a man says that looks aren't the most important thing, though it might be true of some it seems untrue of most.
> Good thing I like geeks...  *


 I think general opinion amongst most men is that a 'hot' woman is good, but a complete bimbo is only suitable for a short time. You'd get bored of her 

If you are looking at a long term relationship, what you want is a good looking woman, but also with personality. I'd put personality first there, but not too far ahead of looks.

Anyway, personality is not the purpose of this thread, I think we're supposed to be shallowly discussing looks...


----------



## Lossengondiel (Dec 28, 2002)

I thought Miranda Otto was lovely; very charming.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 28, 2002)

I think Liv Tyler is VERY attractive!


----------



## Asha'man (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I think general opinion amongst most men is that a 'hot' woman is good, but a complete bimbo is only suitable for a short time. You'd get bored of her
> 
> If you are looking at a long term relationship, what you want is a good looking woman, but also with personality. I'd put personality first there, but not too far ahead of looks.
> *



I would tend to agree with you in that personality, smarts, shared interests, etc., are equally important in the long run as looks. However, looks tend to be what attracts in the first place, plus it is essential if the relationship gets physical. Looks are hardly everything, though - I have met a lot of totally hot chicks, and am initially attracted to them, but after talking to them for five minutes, the attraction goes waaaay down, because they have no personality, or they're dense, or ditzy, or interested in boring (to me) stuff......any number of things. 

But we don't know about Miranda Otto's personality, so yes......she's hot. 

Ash


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 28, 2002)

*Miranda Otto--- wow*

Personally I think Liv looks HORRIBLE as Arwen. Geez, her face is crooked, her baggy droopy eyes... the only thing going for her is her big sexy lips.

Miranda on the other hand, WOW!!! When looking at the previews I thought for sure this femme was going to be anything but tres belle. But when I saw the movie I was pleasently surprised. The only part she looked gross was during the whole "duel" business. Wow, her eyes were as big as Gollum's. But when she was in that white dress... thats what Eowyns all about, beautiful and ferocious at the same time.

O yea, and Miranda did a good job "acting" as well..


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 28, 2002)

Liv Tylers nose is not crooked!

She is very attractive!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 28, 2002)

Your right, her nose isnt crooked, her WHOLE FACE IS!!! Ugh!

Just look at you avatar, FREEDOM!, it really makes Liv look like a ghetto drugged out Elf. Wow. Ugly.


----------



## Kiroshar (Dec 29, 2002)

Liv Tyler (Arwen): when I first had seen her cast, I wasn't sure if she was a good choice. I have found her portrayal of Arwen to be well done. Her use of elvish is natural.

Cate Blanchett (Galadriel): she was well cast from the start. Cate can command the screen.

Miranda Otto (Eowyn): I thought her to be well cast for her smile alone. Miranda's acting was fresh and pleasant without being overdone.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Dec 29, 2002)

I voted for Liv. I do think she looks lovely, plus I can't help but think of the ladies in the context of their roles. I think Arwen has a lot of heart and softness, and I like the star-crossed nature, as I think of it, of her relationship with Aragorn. Besides, I go for the dark-haired ladies. 

Miranda is definitely hot, but not quite my type (cool to learn that her dad is Barry Otto of "Strictly Ballroom," a movie that's a bit of a "guilty pleasure" for me). I think Cate is very pretty, and smart and perceptive as Galadriel, and she's my 2nd choice, with Miranda after her.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beragorn _
> *cool to learn that her dad is Barry Otto of "Strictly Ballroom," a movie that's a bit of a "guilty pleasure" for me*


 We had to watch that film a while back in English. Who did Barry Otto play, or did he direct or something?


----------



## Valdarmyr (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *We had to watch that film a while back in English. Who did Barry Otto play, or did he direct or something? *



He played Doug Hastings, who helps run the dance studio and is the father of Scott Hastings, who wants to dance "new steps," and he delivered the memorable line, "Son, can I bend your ear for a tick?"


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 29, 2002)

Ah yes, gotcha now, Beragorn. Thanks, now I'm just trying to picture him in my head... Oh, was he that timid guy that threw away away a dancing trophy to do new steps, years beforehand?


----------



## Elfstone (Dec 29, 2002)

> Your right, her nose isnt crooked, her WHOLE FACE IS!!! Ugh!




I disagree with you Dain Ironfoot: Tu es une dehrier et fermez la boosh!


----------



## morello13 (Dec 29, 2002)

miranda otto was prertty bad looking the preview for TTT on the FotR DVD, i much prefer Eowyn in character to Miranda Otto


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 29, 2002)

> Tu es une dehrier et fermez la boosh!



Maybe if you are going to insult someone, consider learning how to spell before you do it. It just makes you look even LESS mature. It should be spelled: "Tu es un derriere et fermez la bouche"

And yes Liv Tyler is hot I agree, but as Arwen... *shudders* ugh! She couldn't have looked worse. They could have found better, maybe found someone that was pretty enough to rival Luthien herself.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 29, 2002)

*I still haven't gotten over it*

That they didn't cast Reese Witherspoon as Galadriel.


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 29, 2002)

well, i'm a girl, but I'd definently say Miranda Otto. She is very pretty and a good fighter. Oh, and she's a blonde. (not to mention aragorn thinks she's cute)


----------



## Elfstone (Dec 29, 2002)

Sorry about that Dain Ironfoot. I didn't realize you were such an excellent scholar in the world of French.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 29, 2002)

Considering I am French, and grew up speaking French, so...

I wouldn't call myself a scholar or anything Elfstone.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh ya, i forgot to tell you Elfstone, Dain Ironfoot I is from france, he moved to maryland! sorry!


----------



## Elfstone (Dec 29, 2002)

That is okay FREEDOM! But I think that is cool about Dain Ironfoot being french and all. Once again I am sorry about what I said. It was inappropriate.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 29, 2002)

Its all good my "homey gee"! Ive heard that a lot here... 

Anyways... lets get back to the topic of how hot Miranda Otto is, hmm?


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 29, 2002)

yeah, LET'S TAKE THE ISSUES OFF THE ROAD!!!! sorry, i saw that on a movie...... i couldn't help but say that.... i didn't mean it.


----------



## Elfstone (Dec 30, 2002)

I would have to admit, Miranda Otto is pretty good lookin.


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 30, 2002)

liv and miranda are really pretty, but miranda seems so much nicer and less demanding.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 30, 2002)

No, id have to say the Topic is how Hott Liv Tyler is! well actually the Topic is whos better looking!

I personnally like Liv better! but to each his own!


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Dec 30, 2002)

Rose is just cute. End of discussion.
(Oh, and Hobbits dance cute.)


----------



## Legolas254 (Dec 30, 2002)

Liv is definatly hotter!


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 30, 2002)

i'm a girl but i'd have to say eowyn. she was the prettiest when she was wearing that white dress.


----------



## the_third_rider (Dec 30, 2002)

lol, i love how all the guys are talking like they have a chance, its great, but honestly liv is very pretty, i think from a gals point of view shes the better looking one


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 1, 2003)

Well i wish i had a chance, but i know i don't!


----------



## Kiroshar (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_third_rider _
> *lol, i love how all the guys are talking like they have a chance, its great, but honestly liv is very pretty, i think from a gals point of view shes the better looking one *



Liv Tyler is to be married next year, as I recall her stating in an interview. 

Who knows if that will work out, but I am already married to a half elven beauty, so I'm not worried about it.

Shhhhhh ... keep it secret; keep it safe.

Kiroshar


----------



## Spartan117 (Jan 2, 2003)

In my opinion, Liv tyler wins, but Miranda Otto is not to far behind at all.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiroshar _
> *Liv Tyler is to be married next year, as I recall her stating in an interview.
> 
> Who knows if that will work out, but I am already married to a half elven beauty, so I'm not worried about it.
> ...



Good for Liv, bad for me!


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to say that Miranda Otto is the best looking out of them all.

I have never been a big fan of Liv Tyler, I don't think she looks that attractive at all.
Cate Blanchett is nowhere near pretty enough to play Galadriel, she's far to plain.

Miranda Otto is by far the hottest. Aragorn should open his eyes and make the right choice. (PJ is excellent at changing the storyline, so it might happen. )


----------



## NetherDemon (Jan 2, 2003)

Miranda Otto
Liv Tyler
Miranda Otto
Liv Tyler

Hmm... Guess I'll have to make them mud wrestle each other and the winner has me first!

I'd go for an R-rating in ROTK and let Aragorn and Arwen get it on all nasty. I hear them elf maidens are very good in bed...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 2, 2003)

as a girl, i've never ever like arwen, she was some nancing half-elf...grr...at any rate it's much easier to relate to Eowyn because shes oh Mortal...but she is much prettier than arwen and looks way better in white dresses.


----------



## Isenho (Jan 2, 2003)

Mirdando is hot 
but
the hottest has to be liv. i mean, did u see how pretty she looked on the DVD EE when the fellowship was leaving Rivendell, and liv and a bunch of other elves were standing and watching them leave

she's hot. lucky viggo.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 2, 2003)

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 2, 2003)

Evidently... most people agree that Miranda is HOTTER!! Sorry to break it to ya FREEDOM


----------



## Kiroshar (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, Miranda Otto (Eowyn) just got married a few days ago, so she's off the market for those people who thought about stalking her.

We know that Cate is married as well, so with Liv planning to get married next year, that leaves the cute hobbit girl.

... and no, I don't have her phone number.  


Kiroshar


----------



## BelDain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *id say miranda when shes in that white dress at meduseld (sp), but Liv all the time, its really close so im not going to vote! *



Miranda definitely. I love the huge close up shot of her smiling back at Aragorn after Gimli falls of the horse.
They zoom in and just hold it then go to fade.

Long, golden hair streaming.
Lovely, blue eyes gleaming.
Fair, freckled face beaming.

Beautiful.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kiroshar _
> *Well, Miranda Otto (Eowyn) just got married a few days ago, so she's off the market for those people who thought about stalking her.
> 
> We know that Cate is married as well, so with Liv planning to get married next year, that leaves the cute hobbit girl.
> ...



Well, then we are all in a big mess!, to bad for us!


----------



## j0n4th4n (Jan 3, 2003)

I voted for Rosie Cotton! You don't really see much of her but I still like her more than the rest. Liv Tyler i quite beautiful, but I just don't fancy her, same for Cate Blanchett. Miranda Otto is quite nice. I quite like her - she's a bit odd-looking; but I didn't vote for her cause she s too cold-looking (as Wormtongue remarks). Rosie seems the warmest, nicest and prettiest (I quite fancied her in the book too!)

I hope we get to see more of her in RotK!!

PS. Liv tyler looks very nice NOW, shes gained a bit of weight)

pps. i can't believe rosie is in 3rd cos even tho i voted for her i'd still expect her to be in 4th!


----------



## j0n4th4n (Jan 3, 2003)

where are the other three (Wulf of Dunland I've seen - cool name btw!) that voted for Rosie?? why haven't you added your comments??

Rosie is the best Id marry her if i were a hobbit


----------



## MrFrodo (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to join in with this



> id say miranda when shes in that white dress at meduseld (sp), but Liv all the time, its really close so im not going to vote!



Yeah i mean she looked hot in those few scenes but liv is always still there smiling so it to difficult to choose......  

in order 

1-Liv 
2-Miranda
3-Cate
I will wait to vote after the 3rd film


----------



## Elfstone (Jan 3, 2003)

I still think that Liv Tyler is the hottest.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 9, 2003)

HAHA! I laugh at you! While you are bickering who is hottest and who owns who and wether Ironfoot can speak french or not I will steal the two hottest women on earth for ME, I'am ofcourse speaking of Both Ms.Tyler and Ms.Otto, did you know that Miranda just turned 34!? But I've gotta run, I've got two ladies to take care of.

*insert diabolical laughter here*


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 9, 2003)

HAHA! I laugh at you! While you are bickering who is hottest and who owns who and wether Ironfoot can speak french or not I will steal the two hottest women on earth for ME, I'am ofcourse speaking of Both Ms.Tyler and Ms.Otto, did you know that Miranda just turned 34!? But I've gotta run, I've got two ladies to take care of.

*insert diabolical laughter here*


----------



## the_third_rider (Jan 9, 2003)

did anyone else notice that ewoyns eyes seemed to never close? she always has them wide wide open, its kinda scary


----------



## Captain Campion (Jan 9, 2003)

Do you include male elfs who look like women in this poll? I think a whole battalion of them marched into Helm's Deep.

(This was a joke, albeit a poor one)


----------



## Galdor (Jan 9, 2003)

Miranda Otto is the prettyest, then Cate.
I don't think Liv is very pretty, she has an elvish look to her so she makes a good Arwen, but that's about it.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 11, 2003)

I just saw a movie with Liv Tyler in it, it was pretty cool. the name of it is "Stealing Beautiful" or Stealing Beauty" i can't remember too well... I wasn't consentrating on the title...HEHEHEHE


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain Campion _
> *Do you include male elfs who look like women in this poll? I think a whole battalion of them marched into Helm's Deep.*



And Gimli might say, "What about dwarf women?!" Anyhow, it sure looks like Liv knows how to kiss. I wished I was Aragorn in the movie.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 12, 2003)

How does one kiss, that one can recognize how it is done properly?


----------



## Murgul Blade (Jan 12, 2003)

their is just something about Liv Tyler that makes her look so nasty. maybe its the lips or chin or something. But Ewoyn is kind of a cutie


----------



## FREEDOM! (Jan 12, 2003)

I think part of the reason i like Liv Tyler better is cause i prefer dark hair to blonde, but i also prefer curly over strait??


----------



## lightingstrike (Feb 19, 2003)

Got to go with Liv Taylor!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 20, 2003)

I go for Rosie Cotton!

Allthough I don't fancy the idea of sleeping alone for three feet...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2003)

I voted for Liv Tyler. Personally I don't really see Hobbits as "hot," and while Eowyn can look very nice, I don't think she's quite as hot as Liv. Cate is very impressive and imposing, but, while good looking, again, she isn't quite like Liv. So, by process of elimination, Liv Tyler is definitly the hottest.


----------



## balrog (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Rosie Cotten, she's a hott'n*



> _Originally posted by Athelas _
> *Rose and Samwise in a room at Bree,
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G.
> 
> ...



LOL!

The selection in my opinion is far too small to make proper judgement...however I think Rosie is my pick.....shaved feet or no!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 16, 2005)

_Definitely_ Miranda Otto — mainly because I've seen her in other movies doing nude scenes... 

_Back into the shadows..._

Barley


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

Since it was a vote, I voted for Arwen, however, all those women had very good moments. Rosie had by far, the cutest smile I have ever seen. (Next to Elgee's, Meg's, and Ara's ofcourse) In Return, near the end, Arwen looked stunning as the banner was moved away. Eowyn also had a great smile when her father tells her how happy he is for her. Galadriel though, that woman scares me. Whenever I saw her I imagined myself sitting in a school desk and her standing over me with a long ruler. *shivers*


----------



## Greenwood (Aug 18, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> _Definitely_ Miranda Otto — mainly because I've seen her in other movies doing nude scenes...


WHAT!!!!   

You can't just throw that out and leave!   

What movies????!!!!! 

In case you didn't guess, I voted for Miranda!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 18, 2005)

Greenwood said:


> WHAT!!!!
> 
> You can't just throw that out and leave!
> 
> What movies????!!!!!



OK, _just for you_...I'll throw out a little bit more:

http://images.google.com/images?q=miranda+otto&hl=en&lr=&sa=N&tab=ii&oi=imagest
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=julie+walking+home&btnG=Google+Search

And now...

_Back into the shadows..._

Barley


----------



## fadhatter (Aug 19, 2005)

i thought Orlando bloom did a good job impersonating one


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 12, 2005)

I think the hottest women of the LotR movies is Miranda Otto. I don't like Liv and I don't think she's very beautiful/hot. I also don't like Galadriel in the movies. she was horrible. Stupid Jackson!


----------



## Berserker (Nov 27, 2005)

Liv Tyler.

I'm in love with the beautiful ARWEN.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 12, 2006)

Miranda Otto as Éowyn all the way. She acted the part well, and was fairly true to the books.

Cate Blanchett as Galadriel did not fulfill the beauty that was Galadriel in the books, and I never was impressed with the choice of Liv Tylewr as Arwen, and even less so of PJs expander role for her.

Rosie Cotton did well but was too much a bit part to be the hottest. I'm sure Samwise would argue with me though.


----------



## Berserker (Mar 21, 2006)

*Arwen!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ARWEN *     
THE MOST BEAUTIFUL WOMAN ON EARTH (Middle Earth)


----------

